# WHEA-logger, SideBySide, Ntfs... Windows 7 x64



## beyond_amusia (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, so I've been keepin an eye on my event viewer for a week and decided it was finally time for me to post seeking help after being failed by google and bing (well, not entirely failed)...

Windows is logging these following errors:

*WHEA-logger* - event Id 20 - component: AMD Northbridge - Error Source: Machine Check Exception - Error type: CRC Error - Processor ID:0

This WHEA-logger error occurs 1 to 3 times a day or more. 

*SideBySide* - Event Id 33 - From the details, an 'unknown unknown' happened and it rendered my Sony ACID and Windows Live Movie Maker installs useless - I tried to launch them and got an error that complained about a SideBySide configuration error... 

*Ntfs* - event ID 55 - "The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume \Device\HarddiskVolume2." - Now, is this refering to the C: drive partition? (the 100 MB system reserved partition would be Volume1 I THINK...?)
[_Not sure if this is related, but when I try to download .zip archives via Chrome a balloon will just randomly pop up in the notification area that says the file system is corrupt and Windows will schedule a chkdsk - meanwhile Chrome will refuse to download and .zip archives and the balloon will appear each time I try, but other file types download just fine - a reboot solves this_]

This is a clean and genuine install of 7 that I just did at the beginning of the month, and I also practice safe browsing.

EDIT: I just thought I'd point out that I clicked the link to view more details online and all I get is 'No results were found for your query.'


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2009)

i'd definately reformat the machine. its either badly corrupt due to bad hardware, or its just badly corrupt


----------



## beyond_amusia (Dec 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'd definately reformat the machine. its either badly corrupt due to bad hardware, or its just badly corrupt



I just DID a reformat like 3 weeks ago... -_-

EDIT - is it possible for my graphics card to be causing these errors? - see this thread for details of my lovely HIS card - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96771 - never gonna get one of their shitty cards again...


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I have come to the conclusion and this may or not be the case with your issues too, that Windows 7 better than Vista it may be, does have its flaws and freezing/throwing random errors out seems to be 2 of them I have experienced and have to put it down to Windows 7 and not hardware related. Perhaps every now and again it ever so slightly corrupts an install only to feel like its working right for so long before problems start appearing and slowly get worse. Perhaps that or perhaps we will have to wait for a sp1 ? I am not sure. What I do know is I actually feel like going back to Vista sometimes cause my machine was rock solid with sp2


----------



## beyond_amusia (Dec 23, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Well I have come to the conclusion and this may or not be the case with your issues too, that Windows 7 better than Vista it may be, does have its flaws and freezing/throwing random errors out seems to be 2 of them I have experienced and have to put it down to Windows 7 and not hardware related. Perhaps every now and again it ever so slightly corrupts an install only to feel like its working right for so long before problems start appearing and slowly get worse. Perhaps that or perhaps we will have to wait for a sp1 ? I am not sure. What I do know is I actually feel like going back to Vista sometimes cause my machine was rock solid with sp2



I've had 7 on other rigs (older ones) without issues like these... I'm not sure if I should chalk it up the the video card or the CPU or the main board... memtest ran fine for several hours so my RAM is fine at least...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> I just DID a reformat like 3 weeks ago... -_-



you could corrupt it 10 minutes after installing it, in theory. 3 weeks is plenty time for something to go wrong.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 23, 2009)

my guess is memory 



Spoiler



(it's always memory, and never psu, i wonder why nobody has said psu yet, which is the default answer when people are clueless) .. lala playing with spoiler tag lul


 clock it down, relax the timings


----------



## beyond_amusia (Dec 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> my guess is memory
> 
> 
> 
> ...



w1zzard! 

Well, I passed memtest with flying colors - I have nothing over clocked either... I just built this whoring computer last summer too!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

it could be something simple like a virus that got on there and screwed the OS up, dont overlook that.

or a software conflict/bad driver


----------



## beyond_amusia (Dec 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it could be something simple like a virus that got on there and screwed the OS up, dont overlook that.
> 
> or a software conflict/bad driver



I did just find a "AMD PCI Express (3GIO) Filter Driver" to install from AMD this morning - wtf is a filter driver anyway?

And I am running Panda Cloud AV + Google Chrome, and as I've said before, I practice safe browsing, as in no porn or pirated software, and I'm the only person allowed to touch my computer - I know that does not make me immune by any means, but it goes a long way at least ^_^

(may Intel is secretly sabotaging my computer as revenge for abandoning my Pentium D) 

EDIT - just thought I'd point out that my PC is well maintained - I defrag it once a day, or more if I remove or install an app - I also run a full scan once a week with Panda and then I also use the nod32 online scanner as a follow-up to be safe -_-


----------



## haydn12 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm also getting the SidebySide and the NTFS error 55 on my system.  This started about 3-4 weeks ago.  The SidebySide error on my system is caused by a component missing that ARIA software is looking for.  I'm working with the developers of this software for a solution.  

The error 55 only pops up about once a week.  Do a CHKDSK and it fixes it.  I replaced my hard drive thinking this was causing the problem but the replacement drive does the same thing.  I've done diags on the hard drives and they had no errors.   

I'm running Windows XP x64 so this isn't just a Windows 7 thing.   This is a dual-boot PC with the other partition being Windows XP 32-bit.  The 32 bit partition hasn't had the error 55 in the same time period.  So I'm thinking that there is a driver issue with the x64 partition.  I didn't have any errors for the first couple months after built the computer.

I've run memtest and didn't have any memory errors.  The computer is running at default speeds without any overclocking.  I have had a couple weird things happening when booting the computer where it tried to change the CPU speed because of possible overclocking issues even though it was running at the default.  Also, it has hung a couple times before detecting the amount of memory.

I'm using a Core i7 860 CPU on a Gigabyte P55M-UD2 motherboard.  

I'm still looking for answers to this issue as it's quite irritating.  

Jim


----------



## haydn12 (Jan 7, 2010)

It appears that there is a bug in Windows XP x64 that is causing the Error 55.  I've traced it to when I do a full backup to an external drive.  The backup is 130 GB in size.  I do not have the error when doing an incremental backup which is much smaller.   My backup has grown to 130 GB just the past 2 months and was previously under 120 GB in size.   Backup uses shadow copy and this appears to be where the error is coming from.  There is a bug when Windows writes a large amount of files causing an error 55.  Microsoft does have a hotfix for the problem but you have to contact them to get it.  BTW, the error doesn't only occur with this version of Windows.

Jim


----------

